# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Dezembro 2011



## SpiderVV (1 Dez 2011 às 00:07)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2011 às 09:53)

Bom dia. A manhã desperta com muitas nuvens altas e baixas e com alguma neblina junto à ribeira. Nos terrenos abertos há geada que ainda persiste.

Actuais 8,1ºC e 78%HR com mínima de 4,3ºC.


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2011 às 10:13)

Bom dia

Dezembro começa como terminou Novembro, com nevoeiro.

Por agora nevoeiro e 4,4ºC, mínima de 3,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2011 às 11:59)

Bom dia.

Então já chegamos ao mês do Menino de Jesus ...

Por aqui muito nevoeiro nos vales dos rios em volta,o céu com nuvens altas,o sol meio tapado com vento muito fraco,com 11.9ºC.


----------



## Z13 (1 Dez 2011 às 12:07)

Em Bragança, céu nublado e *6,1ºC*


Mínima de 3,6ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2011 às 12:09)

Por terras viseenses, o céu segue nublado por stratocumulus e algum sol, vento fraco a moderado de SW/W.

Actuais 11,4ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## CSOF (1 Dez 2011 às 12:09)

Nevoeiro desde sábado.... actualmente 5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2011 às 12:56)

Boas,hoje já tive que andar a regar ,as plantas e arvores de fruto,já pediam,uma aguainha ,com 12.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2011 às 15:11)

Boas,por aqui o céu já ficou nublado,vento muito fraco com 12.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.0ºC / 12.7ºC.


----------



## panda (1 Dez 2011 às 19:23)

Temperaturas extremas de hoje: *MIN 0.4ºC* *e* *MÁX 11.1ºC*.
T actual *9.6ºC* e *69%HR*.
Céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2011 às 19:28)

Boas,por aqui,tudo calmo ,com algum ,com 7.6ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Dez 2011 às 20:52)

boas

dia de alguma neblina de manha junto ao rio, e o dia foi de ceu nublado por nuvens altas. nao houve vento por aqui. 

extremos: 2.7ºC de minima e 15.3ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado sem vento e sigo com 12.3ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Dez 2011 às 00:02)

começou a chover moderadamente a coisa de 15 minutos... o vento sopra fraco e sigo com 12.3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2011 às 00:14)

Extremos de ontem :

Max- 11.0ºC

Min- 3.8ºC

Ao fim de 6 dias consecutivos o nevoeiro dissipou.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Dez 2011 às 18:36)

boas

por aqui a madrugada de ontem e ate ao inicio da manha de hoje foram de alguns aguaceiros, com tambem algum vento fraco. depois sisso o ceu esteve nublado com sol.
actualemte o ceu esta pouco nublado nao ha vento e a temperatura desce bem, sigo ja com 9.6ºC

nao tenho os valores da min e da max.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2011 às 22:09)

Boas,por aqui a noite passada ainda foi de aguaceiros ,pela manhã céu limpo com algumas nuvens pela tarde,o vento ainda esteve moderado a forte de NNW,máxima rajada foi de 38.0km/h.

Neste momento céu limpo com vento fraco de N,com 8.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.3ºC / 13.0ºC e 1.0mm de .


----------



## Mjhb (2 Dez 2011 às 22:13)

Dia marcado por sol e vento moderado a forte todo o dia, com nuvens altas da parte da tarde.

Actuais 5.8ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2011 às 23:20)

A minima de hoje,foi atingida há momentos 6.3ºC,agora saltou para os 6.7ºC e vento fraco de N.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2011 às 00:15)

Extremos de ontem :

Max- 10.9ºC

Min- 5.8ºC


----------



## Dan (3 Dez 2011 às 00:17)

Extremos do dia 2:


2,9ºC / 10,0ºC


----------



## Dan (3 Dez 2011 às 10:17)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 1,5ºC

Mínima de -0,9ºC com formação de geada.


----------



## Z13 (3 Dez 2011 às 10:38)

Bom dia,

depois de uma sexta feira muito bem passada com um grupo de amigos meteoloucos (com uma estadia a 1700mts de altitude, neve e uma sensação térmica de vários graus negativos), deixo o registo dos extremos de dia 2:
*
3,3ºC  11,6ºC*

Precipitação: 1mm


----------



## Z13 (3 Dez 2011 às 10:40)

Hoje por Bragança, céu parcialmente nublado e *3,5ºC* actuais.


A mínima desta madrugada foi de *-1,2ºC*


Bom fim de semana


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2011 às 16:12)

Boas,por aqui uma noite e manhã algo  devido ao vento moderado de NNW,neste momento ambiente mais agradável...mas só ao sol ,com 13.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.0ºC / 13.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2011 às 17:52)

Boas,vento fraco com 10.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2011 às 20:49)

Boas,tudo calmo ...com 8.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Dez 2011 às 21:05)

Céu nublado, neblina e vento fraco. 

Actuais 7,9ºC e 73%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Dez 2011 às 21:39)

boas

dia de ceu nublado, com algum vento fraco ao longo do dia. 
de manha esteve fresquinho. 
extremos: 2.4ºC de minima e 15.3ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu muito nublado sem vento e sigo com 8.4ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2011 às 21:43)

Imagem de ontem, da estância vodafone na serra da Estrela.





skiserradaestrela.com

Apesar da neve ser pouca, o cenário era bem gelado.

Pela as previsões para os próximos dias serem demasiado quentes para que a pouca neve se mantenha.


----------



## martinus (3 Dez 2011 às 22:01)

Mogadouro, Bragança

Pouco nublado e 6 C.


----------



## Z13 (3 Dez 2011 às 22:30)

Bragança *3,9ºC* actuais


Extremos do dia: *-1,2ºC @ 11,1ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2011 às 00:25)

Extremos de ontem :

Max- 10.3ºC

Min- 2.7ºC


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2011 às 09:52)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado e 3,2ºC.

Mínima de 0,7ºC.


----------



## CSOF (4 Dez 2011 às 12:04)

Bom dia,


Céu encoberto com uma chuva muito fraca e miúda...temp.9,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2011 às 16:27)

Boa tarde !

Por aqui,esta noite,foi a mais  deste outono...até ao meio da manhã,ainda foi de céu limpo,depois chegaram as nuvens,até ao momento,vai-se anternando com sol e muito nublado ,com 12.2ºC e vento a ficar moderado de WNW,desde a ultima hora.

Dados de hoje 3.7ºC / 13.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2011 às 19:06)

Boas,céu com poucas nuvens e vento mais fraco de WNW,com 9.9ºC.


----------



## panda (4 Dez 2011 às 19:32)

Hoje foi um dia de pouca nebulosidade.
Temperatura actual *8.8ºC* e *59%HR*.
Mínima de hoje *1.6ºC* 
Máxima de hoje *13.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2011 às 21:56)

Boas,vento muito fraco,céu limpo,com 8.6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2011 às 00:27)

Extremos de ontem :

Max- 11.6ºC

Min- 7.2ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Dez 2011 às 17:48)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu muito nublado, com uns aguaceiros fracos ao longo do dia. nao houve vento. 
extremos: 10.6ºC de minima e 16.7ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu muito nublado, sem vento e sigo com 13.1ºC


----------



## Z13 (5 Dez 2011 às 21:50)

Boa noite, 

algum vento e *10,5ºC*

Dia bastante ameno, com extremos de: *9,1ºC  15,0ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2011 às 21:57)

Boas,hoje havia muito nevoeiro pela manhã nos vales e nalguns duraram até mais tarde,pela manhã as ruas estavão todas molhadas...parecia manteiga ...pelo céu algumas nuvens,hoje ambiente muito morno com uma temperatura muita agradavel ,neste momento algumas nuvens e noite muito húmida,com 11.7ºC e vento fraco de W.

Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 17.9ºC e 0.2mm de orvalhada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2011 às 23:05)

Vento moderado com algumas rajadas de WNW...já algum tempo,nuvens baixas,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2011 às 00:07)

Extremos de ontem :

Max- 15.3ºC

Min- 9.5ºC


----------



## Z13 (6 Dez 2011 às 11:06)

Céu praticamente limpo, algum vento e *10,1ºC*

A mínima desta manhã foi de *8,4ºC*

Bom trabalho


----------



## Serrano (6 Dez 2011 às 14:09)

Algumas nuvens na Covilhã, com 14ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Dez 2011 às 17:11)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de nevoeiro ate por volta das 13h, nao choveu de noite mas estava tudo molhado de manha devido a humide do nevoeiro. 
depois das 13h o ceu esteve sempre nublado. nao houve vento. 

extremos: 11.0ºC de minima e 15.6ºC de maxima

actuais: o ceue sta nublado, sem vento e sigo com 12.6ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Dez 2011 às 19:28)

Boa noite!
Nesta minha incursão transmontana, não tenho tido sorte nenhuma com o tempo...
Desde nevoeiro e chuva fraca há 2 dias, e o ceu muito nublado de ontem, hoje pode ser que melhore um pouco, pelo menos a nível de frio...
Sigo assim por Bragança com céu limpo e 7.2o C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2011 às 19:38)

Boas,dia de céu limpo logo pela manhã...nuvens só ao pricipio da tarde para  passar a limpo ao fim da tarde,mais um dia de ambiente morno logo pela manhã,com 10.4ºC e vento fraco de NWN.

Dados de hoje 8.2ºC / 16.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2011 às 19:45)

Boa noite

Por aqui céu limpo e agora também sem o vento que se fez sentir estes dois últimos dias. Parou o Vento e a temperatura já desce, por agora 7,2ºC. A máxima hoje ficou em 11,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2011 às 22:16)

Boas,tudo calmo com vento fraco de N...com 9.7ºC .


----------



## Z13 (6 Dez 2011 às 22:30)

*2,7ºC* actuais

A mínima será possivelmente batida até à meia noite, contudo deixo os extremos registados até agora: *2,7ºC  12,3ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Dez 2011 às 22:33)

tudo calmo por aqui, ceu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 7.5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2011 às 00:39)

Extremos de ontem :

Max- 13.3ºC

Min- 5.9ºC


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2011 às 09:02)

Bom dia

Céu limpo, 0,4ºC e ainda muita geada.

Mínima de -0,7ºC por aqui.


----------



## Z13 (7 Dez 2011 às 10:20)

Uma bela geada esta manhã... a primeira "a sério" deste outono aqui pelos meus lados!

A mínima desceu apenas aos *-1,6ºC* negativos mas a muita humidade presente no ar permitiu uma bela camada de gelo!


Por agora o sol vai derretendo tudo e registo *5,1ºC*

Bom trabalho


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2011 às 16:03)

Boas,mais um dia com muito sol e quentinho ...com 13.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.4ºC / 14.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Dez 2011 às 17:53)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu pouco nublado. houve nevoeiro ate ao meio da manha manha o que ajudou a nao criar geada. tambem naio houve vento. 

extremos: 2.7ºC de minima e 14.7ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 10.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2011 às 18:27)

Vento nulo com 9.0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2011 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem :

Max- 13.5ºC

Min- 3.6ºC


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2011 às 09:12)

Bom dia 


Céu com algumas nuvens altas, nevoeiro na parte baixa da cidade e 0,9ºC.

Mínima de -0,7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (8 Dez 2011 às 10:43)

Mais uma manhã de geada por Bragança, mais fraquinha que a de ontem, mínima de apenas *-0,6ºC* negativos, mas que permitiu a obtenção de alguns registos (com o telemóvel) que agora partilho convosco:

Nos carros:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Nos jardins:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

e nos passeios:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Z13 (8 Dez 2011 às 10:44)

Neste momento a temperatura já subiu bastante: *5,7ºC* actuais


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2011 às 11:45)

Z13 disse:


>



Mesmo um pouco mais fraca que ontem já não está nada mal . 
Na minha corrida matinal  fui até à  parte mais baixa da cidade e por lá ainda havia nevoeiro e até algum sincelo.


----------



## Paulo H (8 Dez 2011 às 12:27)

Manhã bem fria em Castelo Branco! Hoje calhou-nos a vez, para estar com nevoeiro persistente. Se não soprar vento, é bem capaz de se manter assim todo o dia!

Temperatura às 12h(IM): 5.6C com 100%HR

Nota: Pelas 2h da manhã o nevoeiro já estava instalado.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Dez 2011 às 12:53)

Mínima de *2.5ºC*.

Neste momento *12.2ºC *e *90%* de HR.


----------



## Fil (8 Dez 2011 às 13:31)

Boas, aqui tenho 9,4ºC e céu limpo. Mínima esta manhã de 1,9ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (8 Dez 2011 às 14:41)

Ambiente algo frio, com nevoeiro cerrado, vento nulo. Temperatura às 14h(IM): 6.0C com 100%HR


----------



## Paulo H (8 Dez 2011 às 15:41)

Ola, agora estou na covilhã. Na viagem só apanhei nevoeiro entre castelo branco e alcains (a 10km).

Por aqui na covilhã está fresco, mas não tão frio como em cbranco, visto ter havido sol sem nevoeiro. Apenas um céu meio embaciado, quase limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2011 às 17:59)

Boa noite .

Hoje só se viu,nevoeiro,e mais nevoeiro ,com 4.9ºC e muito escuro na rua .

Dados de hoje 2.8ºC / 6.0ºC e 0.4mm de orvalhada.


----------



## Serrano (8 Dez 2011 às 18:05)

7.8ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 12.4ºC e de uma mínima de 4.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2011 às 20:13)

Boas,nevoeiro ...com 5.0ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Dez 2011 às 23:17)

boas

dia calmo, com nevoeiro nas primeiras horas. ´depois disso o dia foi de ceu nublado por nuvens altas e tambem bastantes altoestratus que encobriam o sol ao meio da tarde. esteve um ambiente frio durante todo o dia. 

extremos: 2.7ºC de minima e 13.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado, formou-se algum nevoeiro sobre o rio mas por la se mantem, nao ha vento e sigo com 7.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (9 Dez 2011 às 00:25)

Por Maçores, relatava o Mário Barros, cerca das 22h40, nevoeiro e *4,3ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Dez 2011 às 00:33)

Extremos de ontem :

Max- 6.9ºC

Min- 3.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2011 às 12:27)

Bom dia .

O nevoeiro por cá continua,durou toda a noite e manhã,neste momento levantou ,mas o céu continua encoberto ,ambiente na rua ,com 6.6ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2011 às 13:24)

Boas,por aqui continua tudo igual...nevoeiro alto e vento muito fraco,com 6.7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (9 Dez 2011 às 15:47)

Boa tarde, hoje tocou-nos a nós também o nevoeiro persistente...

Mínima de 2,7ºC

Neste momento estão *6,2ºC* que correspondem à máxima também...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2011 às 17:52)

Boas,o nevoeiro já voltou em grande ...com 6.5ºC e vento nulo.

Dados de hoje 4.4ºC / 7.5ºC e 0.2mm de orvalhada.


----------



## Z13 (9 Dez 2011 às 19:42)

Por Bragança já chove há largos minutos, com *5,3ºC*


Os extremos do dia foram: *2,7ºC  6,3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2011 às 19:43)

Boas,nevoeiro e mais nevoeiro ...agora com vento fraco de SW,com 5.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2011 às 21:52)

Tudo igual ...com 5.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Dez 2011 às 22:51)

boas

dia fresco por aqui, com nevoeiro durante a madrugada e inicio da manha. 
o ceu esteve sempre nublado por nuvens altas, o que nao deu para aquecer muito. 
extremos: 5.0ºC de minima e 14.3ºC de maxima

actuais: ja ha nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas e sobre o rio, nao ha vento e o ceu enta muito nublado, sigo com 8.0ºC


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2011 às 23:38)

Algum nevoeiro e 4,6ºC por agora.


Extremos de hoje:

2,4ºC / 5,8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2011 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem :

Max- 6.3ºC

Min- 3.2ºC


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2011 às 09:47)

Bom dia

Chuva fraca e 5,5ºC por agora.

Mínima de 4,6ºC.


----------



## ACalado (10 Dez 2011 às 10:45)

Bom dia!

3.7ºc com aguaceiros moderados que são de neve na Serra!


----------



## Z13 (10 Dez 2011 às 11:29)

Por Bragança agora não chove, mas desde as 5h da manhã que chovia constantemente, tendo já acumulado *8,4mm*.

Estão agora *6,9ºC* depois de uma mínima de 5,0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2011 às 11:38)

Bom dia.

Chuva e ...com 5.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2011 às 12:17)

Boas, a chuva continua desde esta manhã bem cedo ...soma até ao momento de  foi 4.0mm,com 6.0ºC que é a máxima até agora.


----------



## CSOF (10 Dez 2011 às 12:28)

Boa tarde..
Por aqui reunidos hoje 11,8 mm com 7,4ºC de temperatura


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2011 às 13:41)

Chuva e 7,4ºC por aqui.

De manhã a chuva abrandou e foi possível ver o desfazer do nevoeiro. Do topo da Nogueira e olhando cá para baixo.


----------



## Veterano (10 Dez 2011 às 14:03)

Grandes fotos, Dan! Muita humidade por esses montes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2011 às 14:25)

Boas,a  continua com 6.7ºC e um total 5.4mm .


----------



## DRC (10 Dez 2011 às 15:01)

Alguém sabe se nevou na Guarda?
Ás 14h00 na estação do IM estavam cerca de 2ºC de temperatura e foram registados 0,6 mm de precipitação.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Dez 2011 às 15:36)

DRC disse:


> Alguém sabe se nevou na Guarda?
> Ás 14h00 na estação do IM estavam cerca de 2ºC de temperatura e foram registados 0,6 mm de precipitação.



Não creio! A cota está demasiado alta para a cidade da Guarda, mas atenção a Montalegre, há hipotese de ver cair algo apartir de 3ª feira! 

Neste momento a cota apenas permite a possibilidade de neve no alto do Larouco, Gerês, Amarela, Peneda, Montesinho, Alvão, Marão, Padrela, Montemuro e claro Estrela onde está a nevar!


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Dez 2011 às 15:37)

DRC disse:


> Alguém sabe se nevou na Guarda?
> Ás 14h00 na estação do IM estavam cerca de 2ºC de temperatura e foram registados 0,6 mm de precipitação.



Sei que chove bastante na zona de Gouveia, mas nada de neve para já...
Em relação à Guarda parece-me difícil poder vir a nevar na cidade...só a cotas superiores a 1200metros é que me parece possível...


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (10 Dez 2011 às 16:09)

MarioCabral disse:


> Sei que chove bastante na zona de Gouveia, mas nada de neve para já...
> Em relação à Guarda parece-me difícil poder vir a nevar na cidade...só a cotas superiores a 1200metros é que me parece possível...



Mesmo na torre através da webcam a neve não me parece muito consistente , vi de manha e voltei a ver agora e alguma dela já derreteu pelo que pareçe .


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Dez 2011 às 16:10)

Acumulação já razoável na Serra da Estrela...


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (10 Dez 2011 às 16:11)

DRC disse:


> Alguém sabe se nevou na Guarda?
> Ás 14h00 na estação do IM estavam cerca de 2ºC de temperatura e foram registados 0,6 mm de precipitação.



Sim é verdade e ás 3horas marcava 2,4º .


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Dez 2011 às 16:15)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Sim é verdade e ás 3horas marcava 2,4º .



Com a humidade a 100% com essa temperatura é impossível ver alguma coisa de branco a aproximar-se do céu...

É preciso com essa humidade baixar até 1,0ºC para que a probabilidade de nevar seja cerca de 50%...


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (10 Dez 2011 às 16:16)

MarioCabral disse:


> Acumulação já razoável na Serra da Estrela...



Mas parece molhada


----------



## Serrano (10 Dez 2011 às 17:00)

Instalou-se o nevoeiro no Sarzedo após uma manhã chuvosa, com o termómetro a assinalar neste momento 5.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2011 às 17:48)

Boas,e já são 3 dias sem ver o sol ...neste momento não chove e sem nevoeiro,mas o céu continua encoberto,mais um dia   ,com 6.6ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 5.2ºC / 7.0ºC e até agora 7.4mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2011 às 22:04)

Boas,céu encoberto com nuvens baixas,vento fraco,com 6.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Dez 2011 às 22:22)

boas

por aqui o dia foi e aguaceiros. nao houve vento. tambem nao houve grande amplitude termica. 
extremos: 7.7ºC de minima e 12.1ºC de maxima

atuais: chove no momento, nao ha vento e sigo com 9.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2011 às 23:52)

Boas,aguaceiros já estão de volta,mas fracos ,com 6.1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2011 às 00:14)

Extremos de ontem :

Max- 8.5ºC

Min- 2.9ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Dez 2011 às 00:30)

Temperaturas neste sabado: 

Mínima: *6.0ºC*
Máxima: *8.4ºC*

Precipitação: *11.7 mm*

Neste momento *7.2ºC* e nevoeiro.


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2011 às 10:21)

Bom dia

Nevoeiro e 5,0ºC.

Mínima de 4,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2011 às 12:20)

Bom dia.

A noite ainda foi de chuva fraca...o céu continua muito nublado,sol continua tapado há quatro dias ,com 8.5ºC e vento fraco,de  até agora desde as 0h 1.6mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2011 às 13:47)

Boas,céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas e vento fraco,com 8.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Dez 2011 às 14:05)

boas

por aqui a manha foram de uns breves e pouco frequentes aguacerios fraquitos. nao ha vento e sigo com 13.4ºC o sol ainda nao apareceu!


----------



## Z13 (11 Dez 2011 às 16:09)

Por Bragança tempo muito nublado embora seco, e *8,3ºC*

A mínima desta manhã foi de 3,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2011 às 16:35)

Boas,neste momento o céu abriu,já consegui ver o sol a poente ...vento fraco de SSW com 9.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2011 às 18:28)

Boas,céu com algumas nuvens baixas,vento fraco,com 7.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.1ºC / 9.5ºC e 1.6mm.


----------



## Z13 (11 Dez 2011 às 18:55)

Tarde tranquila pelo nordeste.

*7,9ºC*

*Extremos do dia: 3,7ºC @ 8,9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2011 às 20:14)

Boas,tudo calmo com céu nublado...com 8.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2011 às 22:49)

Boas,noite com muitas estrelas no céu,coisa que já não se via há muito tempo ,com 7.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2011 às 12:15)

Bom dia.

Hoje já com sol a 100% ...a meio da noite chuva com a soma de 1.0mm...pela manhã muito nevoeiro até pelas 11h,muito fechado ,neste momento muitas nuvens e sol,com subida da temperatura,depois de alguns dias,sempre abaixo dos 10ºC,com 12.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Z13 (12 Dez 2011 às 12:27)

Por aqui também sol e *10,1ºC*


A mínima desta madrugada foi de *5,8ºC*


----------



## Serrano (12 Dez 2011 às 13:58)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 12ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2011 às 20:08)

Boas,céu nublado e vento fraco,com 9.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.5ºC / 13.1ºC com 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2011 às 21:41)

Boas,tudo calmo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco de WSW,com 9.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2011 às 14:22)

Boas,céu muito nublado e a chuva quando cai é muito fraca,vento fraco com 11.9ºC e 0.2mm.


----------



## Z13 (13 Dez 2011 às 18:52)

Por Bragança chuva (*1mm *recolhido) e vento.

temperatura actual: *10,8ºC*

rajada máxima: *44,2km/h*


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2011 às 20:12)

Desolador... 






skiserradaestrela.com

Amanhã a cota de neve desce, mas a precipitação deverá ser escassa.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (13 Dez 2011 às 21:29)

AnDré disse:


> Desolador...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ontem vi e estava com uma camada de neve razoavel. Pode ser que amanha nos surpreenda apesar de as previsões nao apontarem para isso .


----------



## Z13 (13 Dez 2011 às 22:24)

Em Bragança vai chovendo certinho... *7,4mm* acumulados até agora.

A temperatura está bastante alta, *11,1ºC* actuais.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Dez 2011 às 00:31)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de periodos de chuva, com algum vento fraco. 
extremos de hoje: (ontem) 8.9ºC de minima e 15.8ºC de maxima

actuais: chove bastante com vento moderado e com uma temperatura de 12.8ºC


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2011 às 09:33)

Bom dia

7,4ºC e céu muito nublado por agora.

Mínima de 7,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2011 às 13:35)

Boas,céu muito nublado com aguaceiros fracos ....com 11.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (14 Dez 2011 às 13:46)

Boa tarde,

céu nublado e algum pequeno aguaceiro disperso que já registou 1.0mm o meu pluviómetro!

*8,6ºC* actuais com algum vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2011 às 19:24)

Boas,tarde já sem chuva,com bons momentos de sol,neste momento descisda da temperatura,com 8.8ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 6.7ºC / 13.5ºC e 1.2mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2011 às 22:01)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 6.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Dez 2011 às 23:23)

boas

estou em gouveia e por ca vou estar até dia 22, portanto até la reporto a partir daqui. 
em gouveia a tarde foi de aguaceiros, mas com algumas abertas. o vento sopra fraco... nao tenho os valores da maxima nem da minima. actualmente estao 6.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2011 às 16:38)

Boas,mais um dia com temperatura amena pela tarde ...céu com algumas nuvens,com sol por vezes,com 12.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Dez 2011 às 20:52)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu nublado, mas com boas abertas. o vento fraco  esteve sempre presente durante todo o dia. 
extremo: 6.1ºC de minima e 14.1ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado, vento fraco e com uma temperatura de 8.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2011 às 21:44)

Boas,por aqui foi um final de dia já com céu limpo...neste momento nublado totalmente,com 9.5ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 6.3ºC / 13.6ºC e 0.2mm de orvalhada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2011 às 12:13)

Boas,o vento forte de SW,com chuva fraca por vezes,hoje está mau para andar rua ,com 12.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2011 às 12:55)

Boas,por aqui a primeira contagem do dia...0.2mm ,o vento continua moderado com rajadas de SW,com 12.7ºC e  fraca.


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Dez 2011 às 13:47)

Por aqui como se costuma dizer " até a barraca abana"!!! Sem dúvida uma bela despedida deste Outono!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2011 às 13:53)

Boas,neste momento com sol e muitas nuvens,o vento continua doido ,com 14.5ºC e 0.5mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2011 às 14:38)

A temperatura vai subindo...com 15.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2011 às 15:01)

A chuva novamente de volta...mas fraca,vento continua forte mais de W agora,com 14.6ºC.


----------



## cm3pt (16 Dez 2011 às 18:53)

Bem hoje em Vila Real foi uma tempestade de vento como poucas vezes vi acontecer. O barulho chegou a ser ensurdecedor. as rajadas de vento chegaram a 97 km/h o que é muito pouco habitual. Penhas Douradas (mais alto) igualou e Bragança  ficou perto. Vejam-se os valores do vento que trouxe a tempestade Joachim.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Dez 2011 às 22:23)

boas 

por aqui o dia foi de aguaceiros fracos mas bastantes intensos, acompanhado sempre com um constante vento forte. 
agora junto a tardinha e que acalmou. 

extremos: 8.7ºC de minima e 13.1ºC de maxima

actuais. o vento sopra fraco, nao chove e sigo ja com uns fresquinhos 5.3ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Dez 2011 às 22:37)

Às 21h já alguns locais bem frescos...apostaria que termos mínima abaixo dos 0ºC no interior norte e centro...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2011 às 23:25)

Boas,a tarde ainda foi com momentos de chuva fraca com muito vento,desde as 21h30 que o vento passou a fraco de NW,máxima rajada de 51km/h ,neste momento algumas nuvens e descida de temperatura,com 8.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.6ºC / 15.6ºC e 1.2mm.


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Dez 2011 às 00:58)

Nas Penhas Douradas às 0h já com temperatura negativa *-0,6ºC*
À 1h já com *-1,0ºC*...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2011 às 11:51)

Bom dia.

Céu pouco nublado com vento moderado de NW...ambiente na rua ainda fresco ,com 10.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2011 às 12:09)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 6,5ºC.

Uma manhã com uma mínima de 3,2ºC e até alguns pingos.


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2011 às 13:02)

Alguma neve e sincelo na serra da Nogueira hoje.


----------



## AnDré (17 Dez 2011 às 13:48)

Boas fotos Dan!

Na serra da Estrela, a estância de ski está neste momento a investir todos os esforços para pintar de branco o que a natureza não pintou.















http://www.skiserradaestrela.com/index.php

Estamos a meio de Dezembro e a serra mantém-se despida de neve.
O pior é que o cenário para os próximos dias, não é nada animador.






A partir de 3ªfeira a temperatura na Torre deverá voltar a valores positivos, e até ao Natal não se prevê que a temperatura venha a descer.


----------



## Serrano (17 Dez 2011 às 16:56)

7ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 9.5ºC e de uma mínima de 3.5ºC, que ainda poderá ser batida até às 24 horas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2011 às 17:47)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco...com 8.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2011 às 19:24)

Boas,céu limpo com descida de temperatura,com 7.0ºC e vento fraco de NW.

Dados de hoje 4.5ºC / 12.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Dez 2011 às 23:53)

boas

por aqui o dia foi solarento mas frio tambem devido ao vento fraco que se manteve durante toda a tarde. 
extremos: -0.1ºC de minima e 13.1ºC de maxima

actualmente vim agora de casa de um familiar, esta muito frio o ceu esta pouco nublado nao ha vento e sigo ja com uns fresquinhos 1.7ºC


----------



## Hermano1x (18 Dez 2011 às 07:38)

Bom dia!

Neste momento estão -2, esta o céu limpo e um manto branco de geada


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2011 às 10:53)

Bom dia

Céu limpo, algum vento e 4,5ºC.

Manhã com alguma geada e uma mínima de -1,1ºC apesar do vento.


----------



## Veterano (18 Dez 2011 às 11:43)

Dan disse:


> Alguma neve e sincelo na serra da Nogueira hoje.



  Finalmente algumas belas fotos do Inverno em Bragança!


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2011 às 12:10)

Veterano disse:


> Finalmente algumas belas fotos do Inverno em Bragança!



Sim, pela primeira vez na serra já parecia Inverno.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2011 às 12:57)

Bom dia .

Depois de uma noite ...neste momento céu totalmente limpinho ,mas o ambiente na rua sente-se fresco,com 11.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Dez 2011 às 13:13)

AnDré disse:


> Boas fotos Dan!
> 
> Na serra da Estrela, a estância de ski está neste momento a investir todos os esforços para pintar de branco o que a natureza não pintou.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente preocupante até para a economia local/regional, esta quadra estará perdida como alertei há já alguns dias, isto em ano de crise profunda pode agravar ainda mais a situação já complicada do sector.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2011 às 14:35)

Muito sol com vento moderado entre NWNE...com 11.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2011 às 16:46)

Boas,céu limpo e já com a respectiva descida de temperatura ...com 9.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.5ºC / 11.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2011 às 16:52)

O céu com muitos cirrus e 7,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-1,1ºC / 9,0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2011 às 17:51)

Vai refrescando ...com 8.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Dez 2011 às 18:05)

boas

dia de sol e bastante geada, que durou ate as 11h nas zonas mais abrigadas ... apesar do sol o dia foi frio por estes lados. 

extremos: -1.4ºC de minima e 8.3ºC de maxima

actuais: o ceu esta limpo e nao ha vento... a temperatura ja esta nos 2.9ºC


----------



## Serrano (18 Dez 2011 às 18:57)

3.5ºC no Sarzedo, com uma máxima de 8.9ºC e uma mínima de 0.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2011 às 20:36)

Boas,está ...com 7.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Dez 2011 às 23:28)

Zona de Cabeza de Manzaneda vista de Chaves:






18/12/2011


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Dez 2011 às 23:29)

por aqui sigo ja com a temperatura negativa... o ceu esta pouco nublado, vai cair uma boa camada de geada! sigo com -0.6ºC


----------



## Norther (19 Dez 2011 às 00:32)

A 00:28 estão 3.4ºC e céu limpo
77% humidade
vento nulo

19-12-2011


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2011 às 09:04)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e -1,6ºC.

Uma manhã com uma mínima de -3,0ºC e muita geada.


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2011 às 10:26)

Manhã muito fria por aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2011 às 12:00)

Bom dia .

Pela manhã céu com nuvens altas e nevoeiro nos vales a sul daqui...neste momento o céu vai ficando limpo,com 9.6ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Dez 2011 às 12:38)

Ontem o Interior Norte e Centro esteve mesmo bem fresco
Miranda do Douro foi a capital do frio...quase -4ºC...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2011 às 14:08)

Boas,muito sol e vento fraco....com 10.9ºC.


----------



## Z13 (19 Dez 2011 às 16:40)

Boa tarde,

num dia ameno pela tarde mas frio de manhã.

Mínima de *-3,5ºC* com formação de geada.

Por agora,* 7,8ºC* mas em queda acentuada!


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Dez 2011 às 18:47)

boas

dia fresco por aqui... o ceu esteve muito nublado nas primeras horas da manha, mas mesmo assim, caiu outro camadão de geada... 
depois das 11h o sol ja brilhava sem nuvens... 

extremos: -1.2ºC de minima e 9.7ºC de maxima

actuais: esta muito frio nao ha vento e com o ceu limpinho a prever outro camadão de geada  sigo ja com 2.2ºC


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2011 às 20:38)

A estância de ski da serra da Estrela continua a produzir neve.







Infelizmente não deverá durar muito.
O GFS, no perfil vertical, prevê temperaturas de 10-11ºC para os 800hPa (~2100m), para quarta, quinta e sexta-feira.


----------



## panda (19 Dez 2011 às 21:14)

Mínima desta madrugada foi de *0.4ºC* que deu uma boa geada .
T actual *2.9ºC*.


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2011 às 22:08)

Céu limpo e 2,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

7,6ºC / -3,0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2011 às 22:10)

Boas,céu limpo e já com ambiente ...com 5.7ºC e vento fraco de NNW.

Dados de hoje 3.3ºC / 11.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2011 às 22:56)

Por aqui já chegou há minima da noite passada ....com 4.2ºC,está a descer bem!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2011 às 23:49)

Agora a temperatura já vai subindo...a minima já foi esta noite com 3.3ºC,actual 4.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2011 às 09:37)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 2,1ºC.

Mínima de -1,3ºC.


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2011 às 11:32)

Abriu hoje a estância ski da serra da estrela:


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2011 às 12:18)

A nebulosidade tem evitado a subida da temperatura por aqui. 

Neste momento céu nublado e 4,2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (20 Dez 2011 às 13:58)

Céu pouco nublado na Covilhã, com 11ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Z13 (20 Dez 2011 às 22:29)

A temperatura vai descendo por Bragança, *4,1ºC* com *97%* de hr

Extremos do dia: *-1,1ºC  13,2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2011 às 22:30)

Boas,o dia foi,nevoeiro nos sítios do costume ...nuvens altas a maior parte do dia ...ambiente frio pela noite,mas morno pela tarde ...hoje a temperatura com descida mais devagar,com 9.0ºC e vento nulo .

Dados de hoje 1.7ºC / 14.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2011 às 23:00)

Um denso nevoeiro e 4,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

10,0ºC / -1,3ºC


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2011 às 08:39)

Bom dia

Nevoeiro e 2,0ºC.

Mínima de 1,8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (21 Dez 2011 às 10:06)

Bom dia,

grande nevoeirada aqui pelo centro da cidade...

estão *2,9ºC* com *98%* de hr, depois de uma mínima de *2,4ºC* na minha estação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2011 às 12:41)

Bom dia .

Por aqui,desde a alvorada...muito sol ...nevoeiro só nos vales dos rios...na rua ambiente bastante morno,parece um dia de Primavera ,com 17.4ºC com vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2011 às 14:43)

Boas,muito sol com um céu limpinho ...ambiente na rua muito bom,com 18.0ºC .


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2011 às 15:28)

Céu muito nublado e 6,4ºC.

O sol hoje não passou disto.






Extremos de hoje:

1,8ºC / 7,0ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Dez 2011 às 20:43)

boas

ja estou em santa comba, ontem nao postei porque me acabou o tempo da net e aqui em santa comba nao presiso da net movel... mas coloco os extremos de ontem e de hoje... (Gouveia) 

quarta feira esteve sol e com 0.4ºC de minima e 12.6ºC de maxima

hoje quinta feira o dia foi tambem de sol, quentinho muito agradavel. nao houve vento. extremos: 2.4ºC de minima e 13.7ºC de maxima

actualmente em santa comba dao, esta tudo calmo, nao ha vento e o ceu esta limpinho e naturalmente mais quente... sigo com 8.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2011 às 20:51)

Boas,tarde com céu limpo e com subida de temperatura...neste momento a temperatura ainda continua em alta,com 13.6ºC com vento fraco de NWN.

Dados de hoje 8.2ºC / 18.4ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (21 Dez 2011 às 21:18)

A esta hora, temperaturas dignas de noite tropical na época mais fria..

Seriam até temperaturas normais com frente quente a passar, mas nada, temos céu limpo e um suposto teórico para esta época do ano de acentuado arrefecimento nocturno!

Desculpem lá o desabafo, mas tinha de ser! Tentei evitar..


----------



## Z13 (21 Dez 2011 às 22:16)

Mais nevoeiro, sempre nevoeiro....

*4,3ºC *actuais com *98%* de hr

*Extremos do dia: 2,4ºC  8,1ºC*


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2011 às 09:30)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 2,0ºC.

Mínima de 0,9ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Dez 2011 às 09:55)

*Aviso de nevoeiro*





Persistência superior a 48 horas.


----------



## Z13 (22 Dez 2011 às 10:47)

Ainda muito nevoeiro, e com a sensação de muito frio...

Estão neste momento *3,6ºC* com 98% de hr.

A mínima ficou nos *1,3ºC* na minha zona.

NOTA: conduzir nas ruas de "paralelos" tem sido bem excitante!! Estão completamente "vidrados" nalgumas zonas da cidade...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2011 às 12:35)

Bom dia .

Muito sol ...com 15.7ºC e vento de ESE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2011 às 14:24)

Boas,muito sol ...com 15.5ºC e vento fraco


----------



## stormy (22 Dez 2011 às 15:10)

Há dias de Agosto mais frios nas nossas terras altas do Norte e Centro...
Penhas douradas e Lamas de mouro seguiam ás 14h com valores de 16.2 e 16.6ºC respectivamente.

Nos vales da meseta NE, preenchidos pelo nevoeiro, as temperaturas mantinham-se a rondar os 5ºC...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Dez 2011 às 15:48)

não admira os alertas por parte do IM para os distritos de Bragança e Guarda.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2011 às 17:27)

Boas,a noite vai caindo com um céu limpo ...com 12.3ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 5.8ºC / 16.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Dez 2011 às 18:26)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol sem vento. 
extremos: 

5.6ºC de minima e 13.1ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 7.7ºC


----------



## Fil (22 Dez 2011 às 19:43)

Boas, continua o nevoeiro que neste momento é bastante denso e a temperatura é agora de 3,6ºC.

Mínima de 0,8ºC e máxima de 4,4ºC.


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2011 às 20:02)

Nevoeiro e 3,7ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

0,9ºC / 5,0ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Dez 2011 às 21:10)

Sopra um vento fraco com algumas rajadas desde as 20h... sigo com 6.5ºC


----------



## Z13 (22 Dez 2011 às 21:49)

Boa noite,

sempre nevoeiro... bastante denso. *3,7ºC* neste momento

Os extremos do dia foram: *1,3ºC  5,1ºC*

Curiosamente o meu pluviómetro registou 1,3mm de "nevoeiro"!!!


----------



## Z13 (22 Dez 2011 às 21:51)

Dan disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> 0,9ºC / 5,0ºC



Dan, tu que és dado aos registos, terá sido este o dia mais frio do ano?


----------



## DRC (22 Dez 2011 às 21:51)

Alguém sabe se há formação de sincelo nalgum local dos distritos da Guarda ou Bragança?

Há várias localidades em que o nevoeiro persiste há muitas horas e com temperaturas baixas, por exemplo o Sabugal que teve uma máxima de cerca de 4,5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Dez 2011 às 21:57)

DRC disse:


> Alguém sabe se há formação de sincelo nalgum local dos distritos da Guarda ou Bragança?
> 
> Há várias localidades em que o nevoeiro persiste há muitas horas e com temperaturas baixas, por exemplo o Sabugal que teve uma máxima de cerca de 4,5ºC.



Só quando as temperaturas caírem pra valores negativos haverá formação de sincelo.


----------



## Z13 (22 Dez 2011 às 22:23)

Z13 disse:


> Dan, tu que és dado aos registos, terá sido este o dia mais frio do ano?



Já fui mais rápido!!

27 de Janeiro, extremos (-0,7ºC/ 3,3ºC)


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2011 às 22:41)

Z13 disse:


> Já fui mais rápido!!
> 
> 27 de Janeiro, extremos (-0,7ºC/ 3,3ºC)



Aqui também tive a máxima mais baixa a 27 de Janeiro, mas com 2,8ºC.

Extremos desse dia 27 aqui:

-0,5ºC / 2,8ºC

Nesse dia chegou a nevar um pouco de manhã e depois passou a chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2011 às 22:55)

Boas,com 6.4ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Dez 2011 às 09:13)

Bom dia por aqui 2.4 com nevoeiro e 99% hum Vento de Norte a 1.4Km/h


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2011 às 09:42)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 1,4ºC.

Mínima de 0,9ºC.


----------



## Z13 (23 Dez 2011 às 10:25)

Por aqui nevoeiro, *2,1ºC* e uma mínima de *1,6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2011 às 13:02)

Bom dia .

Noite fria com céu limpo...hoje ainda muito nevoeiro nos vales dos rios a sul,muito sol e nota-se o ambiente na rua meio fresco devido ao nevoeiro andar muito perto na parte sul onde moro,ainda com o vento de de SWS traz ar mais humido ,com 13.0ºC.


----------



## Fil (23 Dez 2011 às 13:46)

Boas, por aqui segue o nevoeiro com temperatura de 3,3ºC. Na estação do IM deve estar mais ou menos a mesma temperatura, já só faltam uns 7ºC para atingir a máxima prevista pelo IM... 







Mínima esta manhã de 1,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2011 às 15:04)

Boas,muito sol com vento fraco de SW...com 14.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Dez 2011 às 15:59)

Boas, Sol 9,8º C 87% humidade e vento de sul 4.1km/h


----------



## Serrano (23 Dez 2011 às 17:39)

12ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 16.9ºC, o que quase bateu a máxima histórica para um mês de Dezembro. Durante a noite, o termómetro não baixou dos 5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (23 Dez 2011 às 18:43)

Mais um dia de nevoeiro, embora mais fresco do que ontem, visto que a máxima não subiu acima dos* 4,3ºC*...

Por agora nevoeiro e *3,4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2011 às 20:16)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco de N,com 11.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.2ºC / 14.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Dez 2011 às 20:17)

Boas, neste momento estão 3,3ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2011 às 22:48)

Boa noite ao forum... Inversão térmica reina por aqui... 

*Céu limpo
Temp: 6.1ºC
HR: 48%
Pressão: 1031hpa
Vento: Nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2011 às 23:05)

Boas,por aqui tambem se levantou uma grande ventania ...e continua de N,com 10.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2011 às 23:55)

Por aqui continua o nevoeiro, 2,4ºC agora. 


Extremos de hoje:

3,8ºC / 0,9ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Dez 2011 às 08:25)

Bom dia, -0,4ºC e muito nevoeiro


----------



## Dan (24 Dez 2011 às 09:27)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 1,1ºC.

Mínima de 0,0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (24 Dez 2011 às 10:43)

Bom dia!! Finalmente apareceu o sol!!!!



É uma alegria!!!

*2,9ºC* actuais depois de uma mínima *0,6ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Dez 2011 às 11:12)

Boas por aqui muito sol e com 9ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Dez 2011 às 11:21)

Bom dia! Muito sol, muita luz... 

Céu praticamente limpo, com algumas nuvens decorativas nos cumes das serras do Alto Tâmega e Barroso e alguma neblina ou nevoeiro no vale de Chaves.

A pressão segue a sua triste escalada, o que vale é que não pesa senão estaria todos esborrachados no chão! Por aqui uns incríveis 1035hpa! 

*AA WINNER  METEOLOUCOS KO*

*Temp: 6.8ºC
HR: 70%
Pressão: 1035hpa
Vento: 2.5km/h E SE
Precipitação: O que é isso?*



Feliz Natal a todos!


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Dez 2011 às 15:46)

Boa tarde, muito sol, 14,3ºC vento a 12,2 km/h de NE e 41% humidade


----------



## Fil (24 Dez 2011 às 19:24)

Boas, neste momento estou com 2,8ºC e céu limpo. Finalmente o nevoeiro foi-se mas é bem capaz de voltar já esta noite. Se voltar espero que seja com temperaturas negativas e nos proporcione um natal branco (de sincelo). 

Mínima de 0,2ºC e máxima de 7,0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Dez 2011 às 19:36)

Boa noite, aqui já há algum nevoeiro, temperatura de 3,2ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Dez 2011 às 19:42)

Boa noite!

Esta noite promete ser bastante gélida! 

O céu está limpo e magnífico.

*Temp: 2.3ºC*

Vai ser necessária uma boa ceia para aguentar o frio da noite, por aqui o polvo já está no pote!!!

Bom Natal!


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Dez 2011 às 00:00)

Na passagem da quadra chega o Pai Natal com 1,5ºC *Negativos*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2011 às 01:40)

A noite de consoada segue fria, o gelo vai cobrindo todas as superficies, nomeadamente os automóveis.

Neste momento:

*Temp: 0.8ºC
HR: 67%
Pressão: 1038hpa
Vento: Nulo NE/E*


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Dez 2011 às 02:09)

Boas, a temperatura desceu para 1,8ºC negativos, vento nulo de NE
Pressão 1032 hpa


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Dez 2011 às 07:52)

Muito bom dia, Parece que nevou durante a noite de Natal, um camadão de geada :
*Céu limpo
Temp. 3.5ºC negativos
Vento nulo
Pressão 1032 hpa*


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2011 às 09:30)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e -0,4ºC por agora.

Manhã de muita geada e com -2,1ºC de mínima.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Dez 2011 às 10:44)

Bom dia, muito sol

*Temp. 6.5ºC 
Vento nulo de S
Pressão 1033 hpa 
HR: 64%*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2011 às 11:38)

Bom dia!

Noite gélida com muita geada que ainda presiste nos locais sem luz solar! 

*Temp: 8.2ºC
HR: 65%
Pressão: 1038hpa
Vento: Nulo*


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2011 às 11:44)

Muito sol, mas ainda 4,4ºC.


.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2011 às 12:38)

Bom dia.

Boas festas a todos !

Muito sol com 12.2ºC.

Dados de ontem 7.3ºC / 14.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (25 Dez 2011 às 17:05)

BOAS FESTAS!

Por aqui a noite foi de uma bela geada, com uma mínima de *-3,1ºC* e bastante humidade que deixou tudo branquinho!

A tarde de Natal foi solheira, chegando mesmo aos *13,4ºC* de máxima.

Neste momento o sol já desapareceu e a temperatura cai a pique... *9,5ºC* neste momento


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2011 às 18:29)

Foi-se o sol e a temperatura caiu a pique! 

Dados actuais:

*Temp: 1.9ºC
HR: 71%
Pressão: 1036hpa
Vento: 6.1km/h NE/E
Wind Chill: 1.0ºC*

Espera-se mais uma geada digna desse nome! 

Nos locais sombrios a geada não derreteu, imagens na vertente norte da Serra de Mairos às 15h:

















Já ontem tinha notado que havia muito fumo a NE da minha localização, hoje confirmei, incêndio nos montes de León, Brigantinos também se aperceberam? Onde devia haver neve havia fogo e de grandes proporções!!! =(


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2011 às 19:20)

Boas,tarde com muito sol,com ambiente fresco...céu limpo e vento muito fraco,com 9.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.2ºC / 13.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2011 às 19:26)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Já ontem tinha notado que havia muito fumo a NE da minha localização, hoje confirmei, incêndio nos montes de León, Brigantinos também se aperceberam? Onde devia haver neve havia fogo e de grandes proporções!!! =(



Sim, vi algum fumo nas serras de Espanha. 

Por agora registo 5,0ºC, mas a ESA já vai com 1,1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (25 Dez 2011 às 19:32)

Por aqui *1,9ºC* e 75% de *hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2011 às 21:25)

Boas,vento nulo ...com 8.0ºC.


----------



## Norther (26 Dez 2011 às 00:59)

Boa noite estão 3ºC com céu limpo
63% HR
1018 hpa 
vento de N fraco


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Dez 2011 às 08:00)

Bom dia, céu limpo
*Temp. 3.8 negativos*


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2011 às 09:41)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e -1,8ºC.

Mais uma manhã de geada com um valor mínimo de -3,5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Dez 2011 às 10:54)

Agora:
Temp: 7,3ºC
HR: 66%
Pressão: 1032hpa
Vento: 0,7km/h SE


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2011 às 12:05)

Bons dias, 

algumas fotos que tirei ontem da geada na aldeia de Azinhoso ( Mogadouro ) nordeste transmontano...






























Pelas 9:20 h da manhã medi *0.8 ºc* , mas certamente a mínima foi negativa... pelas 00.05 h de ontem já havia formação de boas camadas de geada/gelo nos carros, e o termómetro do carro marcava *0.5 ºc* e tive que colocar água no para brisas, para limpar o gelo/geada que se formavam


A fogueira do Galo tradicional,feita no largo da igreja, serve para aquecer um pouco ambiente, na altura da da foto estavam 0 graus ( termómetro do carro ) 







de resto, nestas terras, é impressionante a descida de temperatura, mal o sol se põe podem baixar 7/8 graus em pouco mais de 1 hora.... e é normal a geada manter-se mesmo ao longo da tarde, em sítios onde nunca dá o sol...

Uma vista geral da aldeia de Azinhoso:






apesar de todo este sol , na altura da foto ( ao fim da manhã) estavam apenas 4 graus, com um vento cortante de nordeste...

a Estação meteo da aldeia, montada na escola primária:






Não consegui falar com ninguém responsável pela estação, para lhe pedir que suba um pouco o sensor de temp/humidade...


----------



## Serrano (26 Dez 2011 às 14:00)

Brilha o sol na Covilhã, com 13.5ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## F_R (26 Dez 2011 às 14:12)

Às 13 horas a estação do IM de Chaves marca apenas 1.5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Dez 2011 às 14:33)

Snifa disse:


> Não consegui falar com ninguém responsável pela estação, para lhe pedir que suba um pouco o sensor de temp/humidade...



Pois, aquelas telhas...ai ai.

Fotos brutais snifa


----------



## Veterano (26 Dez 2011 às 15:33)

Snifa disse:


> Uma vista geral da aldeia de Azinhoso:



  Uma aldeia simpática, Snifa, com os campos bem cultivados.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Dez 2011 às 15:50)

F_R disse:


> Às 13 horas a estação do IM de Chaves marca apenas 1.5ºC



E Mirandela com apenas 2ºC às 15h e 100%HR... um nevoeiro bem forte,  mais um pouco e vem o sincelo...


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Dez 2011 às 17:49)

Boas tardes, por aqui céu limpo e 6,7ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Dez 2011 às 21:29)

Boa noite 0ºC neste momento


----------



## PedroAfonso (26 Dez 2011 às 21:42)

Bastante frio por aí eheh.

Qualquer localidade encravada no vale do Alva terá tendência para apresentar temperaturas mais baixas nesta altura do ano que por exemplo as localidades mais altas, como Arganil ou Oliveira do Hospital.

A tua estação está a ser muito interessante de ser observada.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Dez 2011 às 22:02)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Bastante frio por aí eheh.
> 
> Qualquer localidade encravada no vale do Alva terá tendência para apresentar temperaturas mais baixas nesta altura do ano que por exemplo as localidades mais altas, como Arganil ou Oliveira do Hospital.
> 
> A tua estação está a ser muito interessante de ser observada.



Obrigado neste momento *-0,7ºC*


----------



## Z13 (26 Dez 2011 às 22:30)

Boa noite,

por Bragança a manhã começou com uma bela geada, mínima de *-4,4ºC* na minha estação e *-5,0ºC* no politécnico... 

Durante o dia o sol elevou-nos a uma máxima de 13,6ºC

Neste momento volta a geada com *-1,0ºC* actuais e *82%* de hr...


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Dez 2011 às 23:12)

Por aqui a temperatura continua a descer, *-1.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2011 às 23:13)

Boas,mais um dia cheio de sol,com a temperatura a não subir muito... fresco,com 6.6ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 5.1ºC / 11.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Dez 2011 às 23:26)

boas
depois de um natal aqui em casa, nao tive tempo de postar, os putos nao largavam o pc! mas ca vai o dia de hoje:

Dia foi de ceu limpo e sem vento...  

extremos: 
5.7ºC de minima e 13.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 4.8ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Dez 2011 às 07:34)

Bom dia, muita geada e céu limpo Temp. *-4,5ºC*


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2011 às 09:41)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e -1,6ºC.

Mais uma manhã de geada com -3,6ºC de mínima por aqui.


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2011 às 10:11)

A mínima mais baixa  de ontem em Portugal Continental, Miranda do Douro com uns gélidos *- 5.7 ºc * 

Dados do IM:


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2011 às 12:27)

Umas fotos da geada esta manhã.


----------



## MSantos (27 Dez 2011 às 13:13)

Belas fotos Dan, e que forte geada


----------



## F_R (27 Dez 2011 às 13:35)

Às 12 horas Mirandela estava com -0.4ºC e 100% de HR


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Dez 2011 às 14:50)

Boas tardes, boas fotos Dan, por aqui parecia neve, foram tiradas por telemóvel http://flic.kr/p/b2Aprx
http://www.flickr.com/photos/72914119@N05/6581595651/
Dados atuais:
*Temp.15.1ºC
HR 40%
Pressão 1031 hPa
Vento fraco de SW*

Obs. não consigo anexar fotos


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2011 às 15:09)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas tardes, boas fotos Dan, por aqui parecia neve, foram tiradas por telemóvel http://flic.kr/p/b2Aprx
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/72914119@N05/6581595651/
> Dados atuais:
> *Temp.15.1ºC
> ...



Tem de copiar URL de imagem e depois colar em inserir imagem.

Vou colocar uma foto sua:


----------



## João Soares (27 Dez 2011 às 15:59)

Bonitas fotos da Geada! 

--

A Estação de Mirandela, às 15h, estava com *0.7ºC* e *100%* HR.


----------



## F_R (27 Dez 2011 às 17:52)

Ninguém tem informações de Mirandela?

Há pelo menos 24 horas que não ultrapassa os 1.5ºC (gráfico IM) sempre com humidade de 100%


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Dez 2011 às 18:28)

Já por terras beiras, aqui já se sente o Inverno,sigo com 5,9°c e 72% de humidade relativa..


----------



## Z13 (27 Dez 2011 às 19:11)

Excelentes fotos Dan!!!


Madrugaste!!


Por aqui há zonas onde o gelo não derrete à dias...


A mínima foi de *-4,3ºC* e a máxima de 14,2ºC.


Neste momento só estão *2,9ºC* e 69% de hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Dez 2011 às 20:06)

Dan disse:


> Tem de copiar URL de imagem e depois colar em inserir imagem.


Boa noite, obrigado ,Dan, pelos vistos o endereço não deveria estar bem, pois tinha feito isso mas aparecia uma caixa com uma cruz vermelha.
Dados de agora:
*Temp.1,0ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1033 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Dez 2011 às 21:08)

boas

manha de bastante geada tambem por aqui, com uma temperatura minima de -0.3ºC... o dia foi de bantante sol, com uma maxima de 12.9ºC 

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e tudo pronto para uma nova camada de geada! sigo com 4.8ºC


----------



## martinus (27 Dez 2011 às 22:08)

Estou em Mogadouro.

Lá fora -1 C. mas acho que ainda não dei tempo para descer completamente, porque cheguei há pouco.

Passei no IP4 na zona de Mirandela, aí pelas 18.30 horas e estava um nevoeiro espesso e assim continuou por mais uns 20 Km. Transitava-se devagar e com faróis de nevoeiro. Com certeza que o nevoeiro deve ser responsável por essa situação de máximas tão baixas no vale de Mirandela.

Aqui já está uma geada forte, céu limpo, noite estrelada e ausência de vento.


----------



## martinus (27 Dez 2011 às 22:30)

-2 C.

Agora deve estabilizar um bocado! Acho eu...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2011 às 23:16)

Boas,mais um dia de sol e ambiente meio morno...só algumas horas ,com 5.4ºC com vento nulo.

Dados de hoje 4.3ºC / 12.6ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Dez 2011 às 23:44)

Por aqui estão uns agradaveis *3.4ºC* com *92%* de HR. 

Mais um dia de muito sol em que a temperatura foi até aos *14.0ºC*.

As mínima foi de *2.8ºC* às 07:58. 

Até agora as mínimas tem sido um pouco decepcionantes, o termómetro ainda não foi aos negativos este Inverno e chuva nem vê-la. 

Mas vamos esperar por melhores dias.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Dez 2011 às 07:32)

Bom dia, dados de agora:
*Temp. -2.7ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1032 hPa
Vento fraco de S*


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Dez 2011 às 09:28)

dados de agora:
*Temp. 1.2ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1034 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2011 às 09:35)

Bom dia

Alguns cirrus e -0.6ºC.

Mínima de -2,7ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Dez 2011 às 12:26)

Boa tarde, dia de sol, com alguma humidade visivel, tipo fumo
*Temp. 9.5ºC
HR 60%
Pressão 1034 hPa
Vento 1.3 km/h de S/SW*


----------



## Z13 (28 Dez 2011 às 15:32)

Bela tarde de sol por Bragança com *11,9ºC* e algum gelo resistente nos locais virados a norte...

A mínima desta manhã foi de *-2,9ºC* na minha estação (-3,2ºC no politécnico aqui ao lado)


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Dez 2011 às 16:45)

Boa tarde, céu limpo

*Temp. 10.7ºC
HR 62%
Pressão 1033 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2011 às 17:07)

Z13 disse:


> Bela tarde de sol por Bragança com *11,9ºC* e algum gelo resistente nos locais virados a norte...



Pois vai resistindo. Deixo aqui algumas fotos que tirei esta tarde num desses locais.


----------



## F_R (28 Dez 2011 às 17:22)

Espectaculares fotos como sempre essas de Bragança


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Dez 2011 às 18:11)

boas

por aqui a manha teve uma forte geada, com a minima a tocar nos -0.5ºC... 
durante o dia o ceu esteve sempre limpo... com uma maxima de 11.6ºC 

actualmente o ceu esta limpo e sem vento, com a temperatura ja em queda nos 7.1ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Dez 2011 às 18:33)

Boas fotos Dan
*Temp. 4.0ºC
HR 97%
Pressão 1034 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## martinus (28 Dez 2011 às 18:37)

Mogadouro

Algumas nuvens dispersas. Geada pelo chão. Temperatura -0,5 C.


----------



## martinus (28 Dez 2011 às 20:28)

Mogadouro

Há uma hora atrás tinha -2 C. e agora tenho 0,0 C. Nota-se uma névoa alta, a rodear a lua; humidade em aumento. Suponho que seja disso a subida de temperatura. Não há vento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Dez 2011 às 20:42)

Por aqui 
*Temp. 2.6ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1033 hPa
Vento 1.8 km/h de N *


----------



## Norther (28 Dez 2011 às 20:45)

belas geadas por ai Dan 

agora estão 4.8ºC com céu pouco nublado
68% HR
1019hpa
vento de norte fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2011 às 23:42)

Boas,dia de céu limpo,fria pela noite...e ambiente morno pela tarde...a chuva,está a ser uma miragem ...com 8.1ºC e vento fraco de N.

Dados de hoje 3.6ºC / 13.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2011 às 08:45)

Bom dia, mais uma camada de geada, esteve céu limpo até às 8:00, agora com nevoeiro
*Temp. -1.4ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1034 hPa
Vento nulo *


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2011 às 10:12)

Bom dia

Mais uma manhã de geada com -0,4ºC agora e -2,8ºC de mínima.


----------



## Z13 (29 Dez 2011 às 10:15)

Por aqui mínima de *-3,2ºC*

Neste momento sol e 1,9ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2011 às 14:30)

Boas tardes, agora sol ,
*Temp. 14.4ºC
HR 45%
Pressão 1033 hPa
Vento 3.4 km/h de E *


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2011 às 15:13)

Por aqui céu nublado por nuvens altas e 7,7ºC.



.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Dez 2011 às 17:33)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol e desta vez sem geada mas com vento fraco constante ao longo do dia... 3.5ºC de minima e 13.5ºC de maxima... houve algumas nuvens altas durante a tarde...

actuais: ceu limpo vento fraco e sigo com 9.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2011 às 17:53)

Boas,mais um dia de sol,hoje com nuvens altas pela tarde...a noite passada depois das 0h o vento ficou moderado a forte de NNW,não deixou baixar muito a temperatura,pelo menos na parte sul da cidade ,com 10.4ºC e o vento a ficar moderado de N.

Dados de hoje 7.0ºC / 14.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2011 às 18:42)

Por agora céu limpo,
*Temp. 5.4ºC
HR 79%
Pressão 1033 hPa
Vento 2.2 km/h de S*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2011 às 19:25)

Boas,com 8.8ºC e um barbeiro lá fora ,o vento continua moderado de N com algumas rajadas.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2011 às 19:52)

Por agora 
*Temp. 3.2ºC
HR 89%
Pressão 1034 hPa
Vento fraco de E*


----------



## martinus (29 Dez 2011 às 20:48)

Mogadouro
Um magnífico céu estrelado, sem ponta de vento e -3 C. Vou lá fora dar um giro a ver se já dá para partir o gelo do tanque.


----------



## Z13 (29 Dez 2011 às 21:58)

Por Bragança neste momento registo *-1,1ºC*

Os extremos do dia foram: *-3,2ºC  +10,8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2011 às 22:30)

Boas,o vento continua moderado de N e ,com 7.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2011 às 23:58)

Sigo com -0,9ºC e céu limpo.


Extremos de hoje:

-2,8ºC / 7,9ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2011 às 07:04)

Bons dias, não tenho dados do inicio do ano, mas desde que tenho a EM ainda não tinha chegado a esta minima

*Temp. -5.0ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1034 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Dez 2011 às 08:18)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bons dias, não tenho dados do inicio do ano, mas desde que tenho a EM ainda não tinha chegado a esta minima
> 
> *Temp. -5.0ºC
> HR 99%
> ...



Para além de frio muita geada não?


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2011 às 08:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Para além de frio muita geada não?


Um manto 
Uma foto dos cristais:


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2011 às 08:34)

Neste momento, de notar que a pressão aumentou

*Temp. -4.5ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1035 hPa
Vento nulo *


----------



## Dan (30 Dez 2011 às 09:12)

Bom dia

Uma forte geada e -2,8ºC por agora.

Manhã mais fria deste Inverno com -4,1ºC de mínima.


----------



## Z13 (30 Dez 2011 às 10:40)

Por aqui também tive a mínima mais baixa deste outono/inverno com *-5,1ºC* ás 6h00 da manhã.

Neste momento muito sol e *2,7ºC*


----------



## Z13 (30 Dez 2011 às 10:47)

Na Puebla de Sanábria, esta manhã a mínima chegou aos *-9,4ºC*.....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2011 às 13:24)

Bom dia.

Continuação de bom tempo...com muito sol e um céu totalmente limpo,com 13.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (30 Dez 2011 às 13:31)

A tarde segue mais fresca hoje. Ainda só 5,8ºC.


:


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2011 às 13:42)

Por agora céu limpo,
Temp. 11.8ºC
HR 46%
Pressão 1034 hPa
Vento 1.8 km/h de W


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2011 às 14:52)

*Temp. 12.1C
HR 42%
Pressão 1035 hPa
Vento 3.1 Km/h de S*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2011 às 15:28)

Boas,vento fraco de SSW,com 13.0ºC.


----------



## Serrano (30 Dez 2011 às 15:58)

10.6ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 12.3ºC e de uma mínima de 0.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2011 às 16:10)

Continua o céu limpo,
*Temp. 11.4ºC
HR 47%
Pressão 1034 hPa
Vento 1.8 km/h de SW*


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2011 às 17:51)

Continua o céu limpo 
*Temp. 5.8ºC
HR 83%
Pressão 1034 hPa
Vento 0.9 km/h de SW*


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2011 às 19:59)

Extremos de hoje:
*Minima -5ºC
Maxima 12.5ºC*

Dados de agora:
*Temp. 1.6ºC
HR 92%
Pressão 1033
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2011 às 20:15)

Boas,por aqui...com subida de temperatura...depois de ter descido até aos 6.8ºC e sem vento,com 8.4ºC e vento já de N.

Dados de hoje 4.9ºC / 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2011 às 21:35)

Boas,o vento ficou nulo e já com descida de temperatura,com 6.6ºC.


----------



## martinus (30 Dez 2011 às 22:01)

Mogadouro
Depois de uma tarde de sol bem agradável, que até deu para ir dar um passeio pelos campos sem levar o casaco... agora -1,5 C.
Como disse o meu filho ontem na brincadeira: Até devia estar mais menos!


----------



## Fil (30 Dez 2011 às 22:41)

Por cá estou com 1,4ºC e céu limpo. Extremos do dia de -3,1ºC / 6,0ºC.


----------



## Dan (30 Dez 2011 às 22:44)

Sigo com 2,2ºC. Por aqui a temperatura até tem estado a subir nestas últimas duas horas.


Extremos de hoje: 

-4,1ºC / 7,0ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Dez 2011 às 08:16)

Bom dia, por aqui mais geada, Céu limpo,
*Temp. -2.3ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1032 hPa
Vento Nulo*


----------



## Dan (31 Dez 2011 às 10:30)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens altas e 1,0ºC.

Manhã de geada e com uma mínima de -2,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2011 às 11:07)

Bom dia .

Para acabar o ano ...céu limpo com vento fraco.com 13.0ºC,hoje vai aquecer ainda mais  ,o sol está quentinho.


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Dez 2011 às 12:10)

Bom dia,

Últimos dias passados bem junto à Serra da Estrela, quase todos os dias com temperaturas mínimas negativas...sempre entre os -1ºc e -2ºc e geada bem forte...pena estar despida mas nem sempre temos essa sorte...
Hoje de manhã esteve complicado para remover o gelo dos vidros do carro...
Continuação a todos aí no Interior Norte e Centro...


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Dez 2011 às 15:03)

Boas, uma rica tarde de sol , com:

*Temp. 13.6ºC
HR 47%
Pressão 1031 hPa
Vento 2.2 Km/h de W*


----------



## Z13 (31 Dez 2011 às 15:23)

De facto está uma tarde bem mais agradável do que as anteriores..!

*13,7ºC* sol e algumas nuvens

A mínima desta madrugada foi de *-2,4ºC*

Bom final de ano


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Dez 2011 às 16:46)

boas

por aqui o dia esta a ser de sol mas com uma nevoa ligeira junto das zonas mais baixas... o ultimo dia do ano a minima foi de 0.6ºC de minima e 12.0ºC de maxima 

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e com uma temperatura de 11.4ºC

 UM BOM ANO A TODOS so volto amanha


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2011 às 20:51)

Boas,tarde agradavel com subida de temperatura ,com algumas nuvens altas pela tarde,vento hoje foi sempre fraco,com 10.7ºC e vento fraco de NNW.

Dados de hoje 4.7ºC / 15.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Dez 2011 às 20:59)

Boa noite
Extremos de hoje:
*Minima -2.6ºC
Maxima 13.8ºC*
Dados de agora:
*Temp. 4.3ºC
HR 93%
Pressão 1031
Vento nulo *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2011 às 23:16)

Boas,por aqui se acaba o ano com...tudo calmo e ainda com uma temperatura amena,com 9.2ºC.

Até para o ano de 2012 .


----------

